# RE: Registration



## Leo_5313 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am a newbie Paph enthusiast. How do I register a complex cross? I googled AOS registration form but found nothing. THANKS!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 9, 2011)

hi
welcome to the forum
crosses are registered through the rhs not the aos
there's a link to their orchid registry search. if someone else here doesn't chime in as to how to do it, you can probably email someone at the address listed on the link

http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchidregister.asp


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2011)

You can register a new cross w/ RHS if you are the maker of the cross and have a photo of the bloom.
Welcome to the forum from NYC!


----------



## Pete (Feb 9, 2011)

you dont necessarily have to be the maker of the cross, but if your not, you should attempt to make contact with that person if possible before registering.
Also your google search yielded no results because AOS does not do new hybrid registration, it is the RHS. good luck.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome Leo.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome Leo!

RHS stands for the Royal Horticultural Society in Great Britain. As far as I know, they are the official registration society for all plants and have been for centuries.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 9, 2011)

The forms and instructions for regestering crosses can be found on the RHS website.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome to ST Leo!
What is the cross? Some of us might have it too unless you made it & kept them all!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, Thanks for much for the replies!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, I have been trying to find the grex information through the RHS registry but whatever I put in I could not get any result, I followed the examples from www.staugorchidsociety.org/PDF/FindingHybridInfoOnRHSSite.pdf. Can anyone give me an example of how to search for a grex name? For an example, I put in Paphiopedilum in genes and Salty in grex and got nothing. THANKS!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 10, 2011)

Leo, I think there is a problem with the web site. It is rather easy to use... when it is working !


----------



## Ernie (Feb 10, 2011)

Leo_5313 said:


> Hi, I have been trying to find the grex information through the RHS registry but whatever I put in I could not get any result, I followed the examples from www.staugorchidsociety.org/PDF/FindingHybridInfoOnRHSSite.pdf. Can anyone give me an example of how to search for a grex name? For an example, I put in Paphiopedilum in genes and Salty in grex and got nothing. THANKS!



If you tell us _exactly _what's on the tag, we can probably make your life a lot easier.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2011)

Leo_5313 said:


> Hi, I have been trying to find the grex information through the RHS registry but whatever I put in I could not get any result, I followed the examples from www.staugorchidsociety.org/PDF/FindingHybridInfoOnRHSSite.pdf. Can anyone give me an example of how to search for a grex name? For an example, I put in Paphiopedilum in genes and Salty in grex and got nothing. THANKS!



I think they've changed the URLs -- no longer the ones on that pdf. Try going here: http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchidregister.asp
You will have two tabs to choose from, either Parentage search, or Grex name search.

I tried your Paph. Salty, in various ways and also got nothing, which leads me to believe either the cross isn't registered with the RHS or the tag is wrong (if that's all that is on it).


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 10, 2011)

Paphiopedilum Salty (Paphiopedilum Bordube x Paphiopedilum F. C. Puddle)


----------



## Howzat (Feb 11, 2011)

If you have problem, EMail the registrar Julian Shaw. In fact i just EMail him the crosses I made (I think only primary hybrid, that you need to provide photo), give him the proposed grex name (and give him a second, in case the proposed name has been taken) and my credit card. Cost 10 pounds.
His EMail address is [email protected]. Good Luck


----------



## Howzat (Feb 11, 2011)

The only link (that is still working for me) to RHS registration and find out Parentage Search and Grex Search is www.rhs.org.uk/plants/registerpages/orchidsearch.asp
OR
If you have "Orchidwiz", this is really a complete info on orchids, including awards and sizes ets, BUT you have to buy their software. I think it is around $300.-


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 11, 2011)

That's the link I tried yesterday and that was not working. Now it works.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 11, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Paphiopedilum Salty (Paphiopedilum Bordube x Paphiopedilum F. C. Puddle)


Was registered in 1967


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm guessing that's *one* of the parents.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all, thanks so much for the replies! The one that I like to register is Happy Hill x Winston Churchill (I like the spots on one of the clones; it has nice form, not perfect and I would like to cross it to one of the oldies). Well, as I have been learning about complex paph, I am researching the cross Engraved 'Althea' with Salty 'Val' but I think, very likely, this has been done before (I would like to see the offsprings of this cross); additionally, I like to see Engraved x Happy Hill. I am researching and learning what to expect from certain crosses and most importantly, why I like to make the cross. I like bold spots (on greens particularly). THANKS!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy Hill x Winston Churchill is registered as:

Paphiopedilum [Paph.] Emma Kirchhoff


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 11, 2011)

Feb 9 & 10 the RHS website was not working. I and likely many others emailed the link to the registrar, and I received a reply 2/10 saying the RHS IT dept was working on it. Today it is working. Windows is like that.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

_HEY! Don't blame Windows!_ - Bill Gates


----------



## Ernie (Feb 11, 2011)

NYEric said:


> _HEY! Don't blame Windows!_ - Bill Gates



Blame Windows. 

-Steve Jobs


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2011)

phrag guy said:


> Was registered in 1967



by Rod McLellan Co.

Strange it didn't come up when we typed in "Salty." Must be because of the problems RHS was having.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 11, 2011)

Ya know, you have to provide a picture when you register a cross. I wonder if the RHS ever plans to publish them.


----------



## Bolero (Feb 11, 2011)

Leo Schordje said:


> Feb 9 & 10 the RHS website was not working. I and likely many others emailed the link to the registrar, and I received a reply 2/10 saying the RHS IT dept was working on it. Today it is working. Windows is like that.



Ah windows has nothing to do with it.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 13, 2011)

hah! if windows was at fault, it wouldn't work at all 
(and you'd get a virus on your orchids just for trying to get on the rhs website)


----------



## Ernie (Feb 13, 2011)

mormodes said:


> Ya know, you have to provide a picture when you register a cross. I wonder if the RHS ever plans to publish them.



Used to be only for primary hybrids. Same still?


----------

